# Boys and the box



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

So, I hung a cardboard box in the cage recently, just to see what they'll do with it. My three boys (well, 2 for SURE boys, one I dunno about) LOVE it. They're in and out of it all the time. They chew on the edges, and like jumping "in the hole" and then turning around and jumping "out". They must think it's a grand ole game or something.

Birdie (my girl) of course has no interest, and won't go anywhere near the opening... which is fine by me. She also hates my boys... unless food is involved, then she'll share me... but in general, she doesn't like when they get close.

But does anybody else have a box in with boys? Do boys just in general like nest boxes? I've not noticed anybody sleeping in it, but I know they're in and out of it all day (and slowly chewing the hole bigger)


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I would take it out asap as they are all trying to impress the girl. The males will be first to go in the box and try to arrange it, then they'll invite the female in. It you want to give them something to chew on make them some hanging chew toys with paper, coconut shell, paper sticks..etc.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I heard that some birds get territorial if their is a nest box in the cage. If you want to keep it, I would take it out at night and have it as a day time toy. You would not want them trying to use it for a real breeding box. Alot of tiels on here who apparently did not like the males do now


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

Yeah, its not intended to be permanent. Reno (the 25yr old) likes it the most. He's been standing in front of it all day.

So, if it's the male who scopes out the nest first before girls... would this be a nice indication that my non talking (around 2 years old) latino is actually a male? Birdie (a proven female) is the only one who has NO interest in the box.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

RitzieAnn said:


> So, if it's the male who scopes out the nest first before girls... would this be a nice indication that my non talking (around 2 years old) latino is actually a male? Birdie (a proven female) is the only one who has NO interest in the box.


It's possible but that's not a way to tell as females that are broody also are constanly looking for nest spots (dark, isolated corners...etc). You can always just dna test him/her..it's ussually around $20.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

Hum, I was watching cockatiel mating on youtube, and none of mine behave like that. I've looked into the DNA kits, but I'm afraid of cutting their nails that short... I keep meaning to drop by our local bird shop on my way home from work, but I always forget to.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

you can use fresh plucked chest feathers for DNA also it doesn't have to be a cut toenail
but it does have to be a freshly plucked feather, it can't be one that got picked up off the floor or anything.


----------

